# What to do with old Surefire Incandescent Flashlights?



## intense55 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have not used several of my Surefire flashlights in years (M6, A2, C3, etc..).

Can someone tell me if I can drop an LED into these easily or should I just sell them? Will I get a decent price if I sell?

I don't have the time to dedicate to this hobby so I will just hold on to a few LED lights instead? Everything else just sits in my drawer.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## skillet (Feb 6, 2012)

Not worth anything.. I'll send you a box to put them in and money for shipping. I can take 'em off your hands.. Help clean up a little clutter in you flashlight storage area.. I know it will just be more clutter for me, but I'll gladly deal with it to help out a fellow CPF'er...





No.. there are great upgrades for all of those.. even the A2 with a new adjustable, multi-color LED ring

Good luck..

Let me know if your in on that "box" idea...


----------



## intense55 (Feb 6, 2012)

That "Box" idea sounds good, unfortunately my wallet wouldn't appreciate it.

Any idea how much these upgrades run or how much incandescents go for these days? 50% off MSRP? 75% off?. A rough idea is fine. I tried to look in the buy/sell/trade section but couldn't find anything for the M6 or C3. Some of the prices for the A2 were for banged up units. All my units are flawless with original boxes.


----------



## varmint (Feb 6, 2012)

I recently did this, I ordered some cheap Chinese drop ins, took over a month to get them and they all worked better than I expected, I still have 2 somewhere in transit that I may or not ever get. They were very cheap drop ins but did work ok.


----------



## nein166 (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you check the CPFMarketplace.com Flashlight B/Sell/T WTS:Flashlights and Parts thats where all the manufactured lights moved to only custom mades here in the CPF Custom B/S/T
Just scanning thru the first page theres an A2 for sale at $110 but its newer if yours has 4 flat sides ask for more add alot if its black with box older mint lights are collectable
The M6 should sell at 200 or so and maybe 100 for the C3 but do look in the marketplace to see the current selling prices and you need to sell them there ie. new account and all


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 7, 2012)

Are these "beater" lights that look like they went to a war zone? That'll cut into the resale price a bit, but less than you might expect... much to my dismay, beat-up lights are rarely discounted as much as I'd hope to see.


The M6 just got a Malkoff LED upgrade and it looks like a _beast_. It looks like it handles most popular rechargeable configurations, as well as primaries.


The C3 is a perfect target for upgrading; I use a cheap chinese module that I could afford on a student's budget, but the new M91 is … also a beast. A floodier beast than that MD60, and there's also the popular M61 line.


The A2 is probably perfect as-is; for the longest time it was considered _the_ best pocket flashlight _in the world_. What it lacks in raw output it makes up in user interface, great short-range flood, and a tight, punchy main beam. If you want just a little more oomph, keep your eyes open for a Fivemega strion kit or order the Lumens Factory HO-A2 lamp, which is a drop-in replacement. An LED tower piggybacking on the light's regulation is entirely possible, but sort of defeats the point - there's only one other regulated incandescent flashlight, and it's the size of a normal 2D work light. In fact, it's a nice bulb, and a regulated 6AA-2D adapter pack that you add to your Fulton anglehead or other similar flashlight. In my experience, LiFePO4 batteries (like AW Blue Label cells) work well in the Aviator with no other changes; just remember to charge the batteries as soon as the incandescent goes dim, or once a week or something. The cells will last a while, but they'll last longer if they're not drained or left there. And yes, there's now a couple choices for regulated LED rings, but I'm still patiently waiting to hear back about my Onion Ring. 


Were I you, I'd be sure I kept the Aviator.
But I'm me, so I'm curious - what do you use instead of it?


----------



## 325addict (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, if you have a C3 Centurion HA and you want to sell it... come over with it, I LOVE these lights!!


----------



## jayflash (Feb 29, 2012)

Any idea how the Malkoff drop in compares with a stock M6, MN21 lamp? I don't want to spend $120 for less performance.


----------



## Snacks (Mar 1, 2012)

i would recommend keeping them. Unless you really have no use for them and don't mind selling them. I have recently updated my 9p to an led drop in mainly for the extended runtime. i have done the same with an e2d with kl4 head and updated the clip to the older a2 version. 

i think you have a nice collection on hand especially the m6. I've been reading on the forums on all the possiblities to upgrade the m6. From my understanding it sounds like the best option is going rechargeable batteries. I'm still reluctant in the change to rechargeables since i use my lights outdoors most of the time where runtime and cr123's seem more convenient.

But reading more and more i'm contemplating running a 9p or a lego light in a rechargeable setup and seeing how convenient it may be for me. I understand the cost would be better.

But all in all i think the c3 would be a nice light to have an led upgrade and possibly with rechargeables and boring the body if you decide to do so. The A2 would be nice with one of the nailbender upgrades as well.

sorry for the lengthy reply hope it helps.


----------



## CKOD (Mar 1, 2012)

Given that the M6 incan was discontinued, and people seem to really like it, I'm guessing there will definitely be a market for it as-is for a while on here, LED conversion, hot wire mods, incan voltage regulators ( PhD M6) all sorts of goodies for it.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 1, 2012)

I just bought, in the last week, 2 M6's, 3 mdcod 2x18650 holders, 2 MD60's, a bi-pin adapter with a WA1111, the MN21 and 15, and one of Nailbender's XM-L tower modules. I don't have the LED drop ins just yet, but will report back on how they compare to the WA1111 and the stock bulbs...

I think they're pretty great lights so far, I love the tight throw of the MN21 and the perfect beam of the WA1111. I'm running the incan bulbs (and will run the LED modules) with Callie's Kustoms IMR's... So far, the incans love them...


----------



## LGT (Mar 3, 2012)

IMO, if you really don't think you'll use them, or want to take the time to modify them. Then putting them up for sale seems like a pretty good idea. Seeing how the production of SF incans has stopped, there may be a high demand for these lights.


----------



## Snacks (Mar 4, 2012)

Dibs on the m6.

Only if u decide to sell that is.


----------



## jayflash (Mar 5, 2012)

Darvis, or anyone else, have you recommended places for buying MN21 and lower output M6 lamps? Thanks.


----------



## mbw_151 (Mar 5, 2012)

The C3 and any other P/C/Z Surefire are a no brainer for upgrading to LED, just buy the Malkoff Drop in of your choice. I have a C3 with a M60W dropin, narrow beam with no spill for use in fog/snow and another with an M61WL for about 8 hours of runtime with a good spot with great spill. The A2 is a classic, use it as is. The M6 is a monster, if you don't have a use for it they move really fast on MarketPlace.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 6, 2012)

Jayflash, not sure on the hotwire bulbs as these are new lights to me, but I received my Malkoff and Nailbender XM-L drop ins and they are really great. Both LED drop ins have amuch tighter hotspot than I expected, so the throw and lux ended up being a pleasant surprsie when comapred to any of my P60 drop ins. The Wa1111 and Mn21 are very different: The Mn21 has a very oval spot, with great throw whereas the Wa1111 has a much broader hotspot with not as much pure throw.

All things aside, I'll be sticking with the LED drop-ins for this light.. can't recommend Malkoff enough and the Nailbender is great as well, either one is a solid choice.


----------



## Illum (Mar 6, 2012)

325addict said:


> Well, if you have a C3 Centurion HA and you want to sell it... come over with it, I LOVE these lights!!



heh, rather than having us poke at it blindly, how about giving us a list of the incandescent lights you have. 
Once we know what we are dealing with retrofit ideas can be pooled on here while anyone who wants to make an offer can PM you about it.


----------



## LGT (Mar 6, 2012)

I would keep them. Even if not being used right now, the day may come when you wish you had them. LED dropins and host bodies can be found anywhere. SureFire incans can't. But if you can get a dropin without changing the lights to the point of the incan bulbs not working in them, then you could look into that option.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 6, 2012)

LGT said:


> I would keep them. Even if not being used right now, the day may come when you wish you had them. LED dropins and host bodies can be found anywhere. SureFire incans can't. But if you can get a dropin without changing the lights to the point of the incan bulbs not working in them, then you could look into that option.



Agreed 100% I really like the LED drop ins in the M6 a lot, but part of that is being able to go incan when I want to. Given the cost of the MN21 and other surefire bulbs, and also given the beam quality, my suggestion for staying incan is to go with a bi-pin adapter and to use any of the WA options. After the cost of the adapter, the bulbs are 50 to 75% less than anything off the shelf from surefire.

I've only used the WA1111, but can say that I think the beam is great, different from the MN21 for sure, great none the less.

Can't go wrong with the MDCOD battery adapter either, being able to use 18650's is a no-brainer to me.


----------



## intense55 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm revisiting this issue since I am still unsure what to do.

I don't recall the value of these flashlights or how much I paid for them but it looks like the LED Drop ins will run about $90 each. Not sure it's even worth upgrading. 

Does anyone know the value of these 3 lights (M6, A3, C3) in mint condition, basically unused with all original boxes and manuals?

Thanks


----------



## archimedes (Jan 2, 2013)

intense55 said:


> I'm revisiting this issue since I am still unsure what to do.
> 
> I don't recall the value of these flashlights or how much I paid for them but it looks like the LED Drop ins will run about $90 each. Not sure it's even worth upgrading.
> 
> ...



You've gotten a lot of great advice above 

These particular lights remain collectible, very much so if in mint condition (including original packaging).

A search of the MarketPlace will reveal current market value ....


----------



## benthiccracker (Jan 4, 2013)

intense55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not used several of my Surefire flashlights in years (M6, A2, C3, etc..).
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 5, 2013)

M6(Or other M-series except M1,M2/ whatever bezel accepts MN-xx bulb): Yes, tower drop in like Malkoff MD10
C3: A simple P60 drop in will do, from $10 to $1xx
A2: Maybe yes but its gonna be VERY TOUGH, it requires driver replacement and maybe enlarging of hole of reflector, which couldnt be done by amateurs IMO


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, there are a variety of drop-ins. Though haven't seen one for the A2. Considering what it is, it wouldn't make sense trying to convert it to LED. For the M6, check out Gene Malkoff's site. I still have one. Made it better by going with a rechargeable inca. set-up. 3x17670 battery-carrier from our own mdocod, coupled with the Lumens Factory rechargeable lamp for the M6. Output is actually brighter than the stock SureFire set-up. As for lights along the lines of the C3, C2, 6P, 9P, etc. you have a plethora of different LED options.

You can definitely convert the more popular inca. SureFire models to LED. Though if you'd rather not invest more into these lights, there's always the options of selling them or just keeping them. I don't use my M6 on a daily basis. It's there "just in case." In fact the last time I used my M6 was in stock form near the end of July 2010. And that was when I got together with another CPFer to test out a bunch of different lights. So, the costs involved in running it aren't excessive at all.


----------

